# Lets see some PICTURES of the area where you live?



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

The Royal Gorge Bridge, with in sight of my ranch...









Monarch Pass, about an hours drive from where I live.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

That second picture is beautiful. 8)


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Nice views!!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> Nice views!!


+1 

I'll post some photos later... I've got to find them first, they're on a disc somewhere in my house... :wink:


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry - nothing that fantastic...


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks, it's nice to see what other people see on a daily basis... Every where has it's intrinsic beauty. I hope more people will post pictures of their area, we have some wonderful diverse scenery that we could all look at if they would... :wink:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

BTT! :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's some shots from our area.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

:smt1099


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, all of you....
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

My backyard - North Central Kansas


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

My favorite fish'n hole


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Our humble abode in the Democratic Peoples' Republic of Maryland...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright! My kind of thread! I do 3/4 of my photography in NC, so here's a few for you:

This is a shot of the Raleigh Road Outdoor Theater before the renovations:









Apex, NC:









Godwin, NC:









Lake Crabtree, Cary, NC:









Lake Crabtree, Cary, NC:









Falls Lake:









That's it for me for tonight! LOL!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

my front yard


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> my front yard


Nice yard Tony, but wouldn't the hearing protection work better on your head? :smt082 :smt082


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Here is a pic of home:










*Everyone always told me I was "out there."*


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Once again, very nice pictures folks!

Although, Denny's looks a little "staged" to me...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> Here is a pic of home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I think you need to hire a landscaper. Your yard sucks man.:mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Dude, I think you need to hire a landscaper. Your yard sucks man.:mrgreen:


I dunno, I like it.........no damn lawn mowing:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> Nice yard Tony, but wouldn't the hearing protection work better on your head? :smt082 :smt082


couldn't hear you could you repeat that


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> Here is a pic of home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least your fling the correct flag.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I don't have to much of my city but here is some stuff I had on my HD

Here are some pics from my range









































My beach









My favorite little hiking spot


















Patrol on the river


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Those are some awesome pictures, Gunut!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Those are some awesome pictures, Gunut!


Thanks!


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Theres already somebody at your favorite hiking spot!

(Yes, some nice pictures indeed!)


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

-gunut- said:


>


Nice little plinker you have there. :smt1097


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> Nice little plinker you have there. :smt1097


+1....but I dont see any heat waves coming off the barrel


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Theres already somebody at your favorite hiking spot!
> 
> (Yes, some nice pictures indeed!)


lol That is my buddy

Thanks!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

A few from the Sawtooths,with one to explain the name


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I couldn't agree with you more Rusty!

Hey Scooter, how come the tire treads go UNDER that rattler?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

scooter said:


> A few from the Sawtooths,with one to explain the name


Where was that first picture when we needed it this summer?

Wait ... we need it today. It's still in the 90's down here.

Nice shots.

WM


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> I couldn't agree with you more Rusty!
> 
> Hey Scooter, how come the tire treads go UNDER that rattler?


He was just sunning himself when I walked by to check the mail....I didnt really feel like pissin' him off so I kept on walking (with at least one look over the shoulder:mrgreen: )


----------

